# My first Cigar: Amboyna w/ sapwood



## punkinn (Dec 18, 2005)

I was pretty happy with how this turned out; it's a gift for my boyfriend and the second Cigar I turned (the first ended up with an "oops" band of Nigerian Ebony).  This is the only blank in the last shipment I rec'd that had sapwood in it at all.  Not too bad for one of my first pens ever.  






Please let me know what you think.  I know it isn't perfect, but I would be interested in the thoughts of the vastly more experienced.


----------



## Ron Mc (Dec 18, 2005)

All I can say is beautiful!
If I may ask where did you purchase the wood?


----------



## punkinn (Dec 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ron Mc_
> <br />All I can say is beautiful!
> If I may ask where did you purchase the wood?



Ron, I got this batch from CSU and asked specifically for sapwood inclusions but only rec'd one out of eight with the lighter wood.  Oh well, at least they sent me ONE!  []  Thank you for your kind comment!


----------



## DWK5150 (Dec 18, 2005)

Very nice.  Id like to have that.


----------



## BryanJon (Dec 18, 2005)

Very nice indeed. I may have to try some of that wood, from CSUSA.


----------



## Thumbs (Dec 18, 2005)

Great! [8D] If that boyfriend of yours doesn't go nuts over this, you need to have a long serious talk with that guy! [!][}]  Or find a new more appreciative one![]


----------



## Easysport (Dec 18, 2005)

Great looking pen. Looks like a perfect fit also.[8D]


----------



## JimGo (Dec 18, 2005)

That is a beautiful piece of wood, and a great pen!  If he doesn't like it, you can send it to me...I'd hate to have it sitting around, reminding you of any frustrations with him. []


----------



## punkinn (Dec 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JimGo_
> <br />That is a beautiful piece of wood, and a great pen!  If he doesn't like it, you can send it to me...I'd hate to have it sitting around, reminding you of any frustrations with him. []



Such generous, thoughtful, considerate folks in this forum!  [] 

Thanks!  
Nancy


----------



## punkinn (Dec 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JimGo_
> <br />That is a beautiful piece of wood, and a great pen!  If he doesn't like it, you can send it to me...I'd hate to have it sitting around, reminding you of any frustrations with him. []



LOL!  []


----------



## BillATsetelDOTcom (Dec 18, 2005)

Great looking pen.  I'll have to keep an eye out for some sapwood!

what does the "lambda" mean on the kit?  I have one kit (pencil) with that; I thought it was because it was platinum but the matching pen is supposed to be platinum as well and it does not have the lambda.


----------



## PenWorks (Dec 18, 2005)

Exquisite ! What a wonderfull piece of wood and fine execution.
Amboyna & sapwood is a favorite. []


----------



## Tea Clipper (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BillATsetelDOTcom_
> <br />
> what does the "lambda" mean on the kit?  I have one kit (pencil) with that; I thought it was because it was platinum but the matching pen is supposed to be platinum as well and it does not have the lambda.



I think it represents CSU's Artisan brand.

Nancy- that is a great looking pen!  The amboyna + sapwood is terrific, and I'm not a sapwood fan.  After seeing this pen, I may have to reconsider. []


----------



## LAKingsFan (Dec 19, 2005)

Thats some nice wood

Very good

Ron


----------



## jimbo 31751 (Dec 19, 2005)

Nancy, that is just beautiful.



Jim


----------



## gerryr (Dec 19, 2005)

Really nice work and beautiful work.  There's someone who sells Amboyna with sapwood on eBay.  The stuff looks nice but it isn't cheap.


----------



## LanceD (Dec 19, 2005)

A beautiful piece of wood and a great looking pen. Keep up the great work.


----------



## Dario (Dec 19, 2005)

Great looking pen!  I like it []


----------



## punkinn (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BillATsetelDOTcom_
> <br />Great looking pen.  I'll have to keep an eye out for some sapwood!
> 
> what does the "lambda" mean on the kit?  I have one kit (pencil) with that; I thought it was because it was platinum but the matching pen is supposed to be platinum as well and it does not have the lambda.



Bill,  I think the lambda is actually a styled "A" for Artisan; at least that's what I thought.   

Nancy


----------



## punkinn (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tea Clipper_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks so much, Ron.  []  I didn't think there would be that much of the sapwood inclusion once I started turning; it appeared to cover just one corner of the blank, but I sure got a nice surprise.  It rather looks like a river / geographic feature on a topographical map!  It also reminds me of a cowry shell (Cypraea mappa), the map cowry, which has designs very much like that on it's shell (I used to be an obsessive seashell collector - lol).   

Nancy


----------



## punkinn (Dec 19, 2005)

Wow, thanks everyone, what a great welcome for my first posts![]


----------



## punkinn (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gerryr_
> <br />Really nice work and beautiful work.  There's someone who sells Amboyna with sapwood on eBay.  The stuff looks nice but it isn't cheap.



Gerry, do you know his eBay name?  I've looked on there a few times...  I want to keep an eye out for some nice stock with inclusions like that.   (that "not cheap" part sucks! [!]) 

Thanks a lot! 
Nancy


----------



## wdcav1952 (Dec 19, 2005)

Nancy,

Great work!  The only problem is how are you going to top this pen with your next one. []  I have a couple of pieces of Amboyna with sapwood, and now I really want to do somthing with them.  In fact, I have a Baron almost through the finishing stages with a piece of it.

Welcome to the forum and keep up the great work.


----------



## punkinn (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wdcav1952_
> <br />Nancy,
> 
> Great work!  The only problem is how are you going to top this pen with your next one. []  I have a couple of pieces of Amboyna with sapwood, and now I really want to do somthing with them.  In fact, I have a Baron almost through the finishing stages with a piece of it.
> ...



Thanks very much!  I'd love to see your Baron (in progress or finished, either one).   I figure this pen is probably my 15 seconds in the limelight for a while!  []  I do love experimenting with different shapes though, so maybe something interesting will 'turn' up.   hee hee  [)]

Nancy


----------



## woodwish (Dec 19, 2005)

"I didn't think there would be that much of the sapwood inclusion once I started turning; it appeared to cover just one corner of the blank, but I sure got a nice surprise. It rather looks like a river / geographic feature on a topographical map! It also reminds me of a cowry shell (Cypraea mappa), the map cowry, which has designs very much like that on it's shell (I used to be an obsessive seashell collector - lol). "

That is the magic of turning to me, every piece of wood is a mystery to be read on the lathe.  Even the ugliest blanks seem to be beautiful when turned, although I will agree some are better than others.  If the bofriend is not excited about this gift just swap it with a cheap plastic Bic or something, then you can use the good pen to cross him off your Christmas card list to start []  It is a beautful pen!


----------



## punkinn (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by woodwish_
> <br />"I didn't think there would be that much of the sapwood inclusion once I started turning; it appeared to cover just one corner of the blank, but I sure got a nice surprise. It rather looks like a river / geographic feature on a topographical map! It also reminds me of a cowry shell (Cypraea mappa), the map cowry, which has designs very much like that on it's shell (I used to be an obsessive seashell collector - lol). "
> 
> That is the magic of turning to me, every piece of wood is a mystery to be read on the lathe.  Even the ugliest blanks seem to be beautiful when turned, although I will agree some are better than others.  If the bofriend is not excited about this gift just swap it with a cheap plastic Bic or something, then you can use the good pen to cross him off your Christmas card list to start []  It is a beautful pen!



This constant "revealing" of the wood's character as you turn has already hooked me.  At the woodworking shows, I used to stand and watch the turners almost in a trance.   If I could afford it, I'd be out in the garage turning all day (but for some silly reason, people are expected to work to get paid - ack!)  

Thank you very much for your kind comments.  []  Have a great week! 
Nancy


----------



## DWK5150 (Dec 19, 2005)

Nancy the guy on ebay his seller name is dwaincoats he usually has lots of stuff but not to much right now.  Expensive but good I have bought from both of them before.
http://cgi.ebay.com/Amboyna-Burl-Pen-Blanks-The-Cadillac-of-Burls_W0QQitemZ8231304407QQcategoryZ71234QQcmdZViewItem

or this guy
http://cgi.ebay.com/Premium-XL-Amboyna-Burl-exotic-wood-pen-blanks-lot-482_W0QQitemZ8244369645QQcategoryZ71234QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

these I have been watching since the beginning
http://cgi.ebay.com/EXOTIC-AMBOYNA-BURL-WITH-SAPWOOD-PEN-BLANKS-RARE_W0QQitemZ8242893819QQcategoryZ71234QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## punkinn (Dec 19, 2005)

> these I have been watching since the beginning
> http://cgi.ebay.com/EXOTIC-AMBOYNA-BURL-WITH-SAPWOOD-PEN-BLANKS-RARE_W0QQitemZ8242893819QQcategoryZ71234QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Thanks a lot Don.   I saw the above auction this morning after reading the posts here.   Wow, those are beautiful.  
Nancy


----------



## swm6500 (Dec 19, 2005)

Very nice Nancy. I really like the looks of the wood.


----------



## alamocdc (Dec 19, 2005)

That's a beaut, Nancy and I'm in agreement w/Bob (Thumbs) here.


----------



## punkinn (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by alamocdc_
> <br />That's a beaut, Nancy and I'm in agreement w/Bob (Thumbs) here.



Thank you!  []


----------



## wdcav1952 (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by punkinn_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



Nancy,

Unfortunately I sent my brain on vacation while polishing.  I had to reapply the Enduro so it will be a couple of days until I assemble it.  [B)]


----------



## punkinn (Dec 20, 2005)

> these I have been watching since the beginning
> http://cgi.ebay.com/EXOTIC-AMBOYNA-BURL-WITH-SAPWOOD-PEN-BLANKS-RARE_W0QQitemZ8242893819QQcategoryZ71234QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Holy cow did you see how much that auction went for??  I'm stunned.  Some beautiful blanks in there though.  

Nancy


----------



## Doghouse (Dec 20, 2005)

Cook has some nice woods.  BTW great job on the pen.


----------



## nilsatcraft (Dec 21, 2005)

Awesome pen, Nancy!  I love the blank as well and your turning looks terrific.  Nice work on that!


----------



## punkinn (Dec 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by nilsatcraft_
> <br />Awesome pen, Nancy!  I love the blank as well and your turning looks terrific.  Nice work on that!



Thanks Nils!  Well you should love the blank, it was from CSU.  []  hee hee  The turning's not perfect, but it's a lot better than my last cigar in which half of one of the stabilized blanks flew off the mandrel when I tried to cut inward from the end (idiot).  [:0][]  

I really appreciate all the kind words from everyone!  Thank you! 
Nancy


----------



## Gadget (Dec 21, 2005)

Nice work!! I too love the sapwood. I sell them on ebay. I have about 600 pcs left some avarage some outstanding and a few with sapwood. I wish that i could buy only ones with sapwod but thats not how it works. I buy 500 pcs and maybe 50 of them are sapwood. I sort them into 3 grades xf - with sapwood and lots of burl, avg - 75% or more burl and regular that is 50% or less burl. Sometimes im floored by what the sapwood sells for but it avarages out. If anyone needs some great blanks just check out my auctions at  http://stores.ebay.com/Gadgets-Wood-Products_W0QQsspagenameZMEQ3aFQ3aSTQQtZk
or contact me direct at mhuss1@comcast.net
Matt


----------

